
Web 2.0: Unsafe At Any Speed? - jmorin007
http://www.internetnews.com/webcontent/article.php/3726496
======
tlrobinson
What an _awful_ article. It sounds like it was written by a 12 year old: "It's
even hard to trust trusted sites is not safe any more." Huh?

------
bfioca
FUD.

